# Can't eat enough Carbs!



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey bros

I am trying my best to bulk over the winter, I have my cycle all lined up and good to go. The problem I have is with carbs, I am struggling to consume the amount of carbs that I need daily. I weigh 168lbs and I have worked out that I need 3360cals, I worked this out by multiplying my weight by 20, so 168 x 20 = 3360. Now if you break this down to 40/45/15 (40% protein, 45% carbs, 15% fat) it works out like this -


336g protein / 1344 cals (40%)

378g carbs / 1512 cals (45%)

56g fat / 504 cals (15%)


My daily diet is this -


*Breakfast - 7.30am*

10 Egg whites(6g pro) / 2 Whole eggs(3g pro)

150g Oats

Olive Oil Tablespoon

*Meal 1 - 9.30am*

My Protein Meal Replacement

*Dinner - 11.30pm*

9oz Chicken (21g pro/100g)

14.2oz Cooked Rice

Green Veg

5 Fish Tablets

*Meal 2 - 2.00pm*

My Protein Meal Replacement

*Tea - 4.00pm*

9oz Chicken (21g pro/100g)

14.2oz Cooked Rice

Green Veg

5 Fish Tablets

*Post Workout - 7.00pm*

50g Whey Protein

20g Dextrose

20g Maltodextrin

*Supper - 8.00pm*

7oz Chicken (21g pro/100g)

Green Veg

Olive Oil Tablespoon

*Bedtime - 10.30pm*

25g Whey

25g Casein



So for example, trying to eat 14.2oz of rice in one sitting is killing me. My body has always struggled with carbs and I could never tolerate too many carbs, if I try to force the carbs down I feel bloated, tired and sleepy and generally crap but how else can I get all those calories in so that I can bulk? If I drop the carbs a bit my calories will go down, so what would you guys suggest?

Many thanks


----------



## Shrek72 (Jan 11, 2015)

Consume more fats.

Easier to get the cals in eating quality fats like olive oil, nuts and avocado. Make it 30% of cals. So 40:30:30 P:C:F


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have honestly dieted on that many calories, and I am not a large person, weigh about 200lbs now, maybe you could get the blender out and get good mix in like protein oats banana and peanut butter with semi skimmed milk to get the extra calories in.


----------



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

Kunce Squad said:


> Consume more fats.
> 
> Easier to get the cals in eating quality fats like olive oil, nuts and avocado. Make it 30% of cals. So 40:30:30 P:C:F


Many thanks bro will defo give this a go


----------



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

freddee said:


> I have honestly dieted on that many calories, and I am not a large person, weigh about 200lbs now, maybe you could get the blender out and get good mix in like protein oats banana and peanut butter with semi skimmed milk to get the extra calories in.


Thanks bro sounds good


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you counting fibrous veg as part of your carb intake, by that I mean if you have 100g of broccoli are you including the carbs in it that in your carb calculation.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

if ya can't put wait on eating tins of ambrosia creamed rice and eggs then you need to consider golf - of crossfit! Haha!

people talk bout clean food and dirty food, its not that scientific, eat whole eggs, drink normal milk, eat rumpsteak no filet, fat aint the enemy and i don't think complex carbs are etha if ya skinny or hard gaina.

For me; i like to be big, not ripped not fat but bin n strong. folks can tell i lift and i lift heavy. i respect folks who do bb shows but it takes ova life and they obsesd by it all the time so i avoid em for company.

same wiv slim guys wurryin bout losing there abs - only a problem if ya go muscles i think but they dont. just eat, wen you get bigger ur metabolism will get faster and youl burn fat anyways but its likely they wont get fat to begin if they taht type of body.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drink and blend more carbs, its easier to drink them than eat them...

id be fcuked without my oaty, nana shakes...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Whizo said:


> .... I have my cycle all lined up and good to go.


I find this quite worrying, you have your AAS all ready to go, but you haven't nailed your diet??

Wrong way round for my liking, I would advise getting training AND diet on point, consistantly, before you even think of AAS ... but thats just my point of view form experience.



Whizo said:


> The problem I have is with carbs, I am struggling to consume the amount of carbs that I need daily.
> 
> 
> 336g protein / 1344 cals (40%)
> ...


This isn't as difficult as you think. You ar having 6 meals (feeding) with carbs, and two without.

So you only need 63g carbs per 'carb-meal'

That is approx:-

100g oats (dry weight) or

75g Rice (dry weight) or

90g Pasta or

3 & half slices Seeded batch bread or

3 x Medium banana's etc etc

as you can see, quite easy to do with only a small amount of planning.

Once you've nailed this, daily, for a month or so (so its second nature) then plan your AAS cycle.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hardgainers have to work as hard at getting the food in as dieters and those who struggle getting bodyfat off do.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

lancashirerose said:


> Hardgainers have to work as hard at getting the food in as dieters and those who struggle getting bodyfat off do.


 Spot on, I eat 5 meals drink 3 shakes and one build and recover . Full milk done 5 lts

A day. Fat guys don't understand skinny guys . I eat most people under table . Yet nothing . So I don't like golf or crossfit


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive worked my aRse off to become a fatboy lol


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

fat folk want to be thin, thin folks want to be bigger

its the way ppl are, we all want to be summat else otha than wot we are but it is what makes us keep goin


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

TheTransporter said:


> fat folk want to be thin, thin folks want to be bigger
> 
> its the way ppl are, we all want to be summat else otha than wot we are but it is what makes us keep goin


Bruce Lee will do me any day .


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive worked my aRse off to become a fatboy lol


Did it work lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Neil R said:


> I find this quite worrying, you have your AAS all ready to go, but you haven't nailed your diet??
> 
> Wrong way round for my liking, I would advise getting training AND diet on point, consistantly, before you even think of AAS ... but thats just my point of view form experience.
> 
> ...


Great post


----------

